# U.S. Royal Master NOS black wall Chain Tread Balloon tire set 26 x 2.125 on Ebay



## Balloonatic (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm selling a set of two matching U.S. Royal Master Chain Tread tires on ebay that are NOS and never mounted to rims. They even still have the rubber whiskers! Pliable and in mint shape these would make any bike look MUCH better. With whitewall sets selling for $300-500 these are still a bargain at just over $200 and NO RESERVE! Here is the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261366628440?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

If the link doesn't work, the auction number is: 261366628440

They are bona-fide original tires and are NOT repros... they clearly say "MADE IN USA" on them! With two more days to go you still have a chance to snag this scarce set of tires... when was the last time you saw a set of NOS PREWAR balloon chain tread tires for sale?? I have owned them for 35 years and they have been stored indoors their entire lives.

Make that original or restored bike sing with these killer tires!

Thanks!

Balloonatic


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 8, 2014)

better look again, those are Uniroyals from the 1960's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Rubber_Company#Uniroyal
*Uniroyal*


In 1961, the company became Uniroyal Inc.[2] The Uniroyal name was applied to all its operating components and products by 1967 creating a unified brand.[3]


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 10, 2014)

$532.77 for a set of mid 60s Uniroyal blackwalls?
 Ok, I know they were in mint condition, but what am I missing here?


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jan 11, 2014)

Well someone had way too much money and no common sense. I wonder if they knew they were getting 60s tires and not 40s tires?


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 11, 2014)

*!!!*

If those are worth $500+, what are these worth? Date matched with OEM tubes. Oh, and these aren't from the 60s either. 






Inspection tags still intact


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 11, 2014)

.........................


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 11, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> better look again, those are Uniroyals from the 1960's
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Rubber_Company#Uniroyal
> *Uniroyal*
> ...




So you're ridding a 38 autocycle deluxe now?


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 12, 2014)

*Chain tires*

Went for 522 bucks might be a record. Must be a going on super bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 12, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> So you're ridding a 38 autocycle deluxe now?




apparently. every so often Scott does stuff to keep me humbled.


----------

